# My custom Kranzle electric pressure washer install.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have always hated using my noisy obnoxious gas powered pressure washer, but the couple times I've bought electric ones, they rarely last more than a year or so. Then I found this German made Kranzle elec. pw. Nothing but rave reviews about theses things but they are quite expensive. We use the pw at least once or twice a week just for washing cars with the foam cannon so I thought taking the plunge and doing a permanent installed unit would be just the ticket. I'll post pics of my install as I work on it. 
Here's the pressure washer. It's not that big at all.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Can't wait to see this!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Obsessed Garage? Man, I want one. I've been eyeing the Comet myself.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Obsessed Garage? Man, I want one. I've been eyeing the Comet myself.


Yes, I bought the Kranzle and a new pressure wand there but everything else I need I bought elsewhere as everything at Obsessed Garage is overpriced.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I have always hated using my noisy obnoxious gas powered pressure washer, but the couple times I've bought electric ones, they rarely last more than a year or so. Then I found this German made Kranzle elec. pw. Nothing but rave reviews about theses things but they are quite expensive. We use the pw at least once or twice a week just for washing cars with the foam cannon so I thought taking the plunge and doing a permanent installed unit would be just the ticket. I'll post pics of my install as I work on it.
> Here's the pressure washer. It's not that big at all.


I have one of the all in one Kranzles, about 4 years old now. It has been flawless and a great piece of gear. Not sure if you follow any of the auto detailers but they are really popular with many of the youtube cleaners. We use ours all the time too. I will love seeing your new install, great idea!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > Obsessed Garage?
> ...


That's how I know about them as well.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

So I finally had some time to finish the install. Luckily I had a hose bib right behind the cabinet I was installing it in. Cut open the wall and put a tee in the line for water supply. I also had a 20 amp outlet in the cabinet that also holds my car vacuum. Hung a Cox Reels hose reel on the wall next to it. Had to get a 
Custom jumper hose made up ($32). The only thing I still need is a tubular 
Holder for the spray wand. The one obsessed garage sells is stupid expensive. 
I have 50' of hose on the reel and another 75' hose that allows me to reach completely around my house if I need to. 
I'm so glad that I can finally get rid of that ridiculously noisy gas pressure washer I have. The Kranzle has the same psi and a bit more gpm than my gas one without the obnoxious sound.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> So I finally had some time to finish the install. Luckily I had a hose bib right behind the cabinet I was installing it in. Cut open the wall and put a tee in the line for water supply. I also had a 20 amp outlet in the cabinet that also holds my car vacuum. Hung a Cox Reels hose reel on the wall next to it. Had to get a
> Custom jumper hose made up ($32). The only thing I still need is a tubular
> Holder for the spray wand. The one obsessed garage sells is stupid expensive.
> I have 50' of hose on the reel and another 75' hose that allows me to reach completely around my house if I need to.
> I'm so glad that I can finally get rid of that ridiculously noisy gas pressure washer I have. The Kranzle has the same psi and a bit more gpm than my gas one without the obnoxious sound.


That looks great!!! I don't know what OG charges for the Mosmatic wand holder, but I got mine from Amazon.

I went with the Comet 1700. I just need to run a dedicated 20A circuit. For now I just plug it into my ceiling mounted cord reel on the garage door 20A circuit. And total stop is AWESOME.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@testwerke yes, that's where I got mine at too. 
I added a little stainless bucket on the floor because even with water shut off and pressure released, it still drips.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Nice setup, Pan The Organizer touts the pressure washer on his YouTube channel. The one I looked at is around $1,500 from Amazon but would never have to do any maintenance on the unit. Someday maybe


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool @Shindoman. What else do you pressure wash besides cars if you don't mind me asking? Do you have attachments that you wash your home with also? Just trying to find a way to rationalize the purchase :lol: I too hate the noisy gas powered washer I have and like that the Krenzle is "sneaky quiet".


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Very cool @Shindoman. What else do you pressure wash besides cars if you don't mind me asking? Do you have attachments that you wash your home with also? Just trying to find a way to rationalize the purchase :lol: I too hate the noisy gas powered washer I have and like that the Krenzle is "sneaky quiet".


I will use it to clean all my sidewalks and driveway. I never use a pressure washer on my house. Our home is all wood siding and trims. Pressure washers will cause too much damage to wood. We get moss and algae buildup over the winter on sidewalks and driveway. I have 150' ft of hose in total so I can reach just about my entire property. I use one of those circular spray attachments for the sidewalks. They work great, no stripes. Hopefully the weather will turn warm soon and things will start to dry out.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Shindoman thanks for the quick reply. Makes sense why you wouldn't use it on your home. Those foaming cannons just had me thinking they would clean up my siding nicely!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Shindoman thanks for the quick reply. Makes sense why you wouldn't use it on your home. Those foaming cannons just had me thinking they would clean up my siding nicely!


I use one of those hose end sprayers that I fill with a bleach based deck cleaning solution. Then I scrub with a brush on a long extendable pole. Then I rinse. Pressure washers force the natural oils out of the cedar.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Shindoman forever jealous of your beautiful home :thumbup: and view :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Shindoman forever jealous of your beautiful home :thumbup: and view :thumbup:


Thank you for the compliments


----------

